# Megarachnid Army



## bobgernut (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey all,

Frist things first, I have no idea if this is in the right place so if any moderators pick up on it please move it for me.

Second, and most important, I was just wondering if anyone else that has read the first of the Horus Heresy series Horus Rising and thought that ir would be a heaps kool if you (or GW) made Megarachnid models and rules.

Because I think that they are heaps kool and could very well make a new race for the 40K gamming universe. Only problem being I'm a horible modeler.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

It might be cool, but it might also be way too close to the Arachnids from Starship Troopers (or at least that's how i envisaged them). Although the nids are influenced by the Arachnids they are also not close enough to them for legal purposes. Whereas the Megarachnid might be.

As for if you want to make them i would start off with nids, use some scything talons paintesd Boltgun Metal/Mythril Siler/Chainmail to give them the metalic look (which is what they were IIRC)


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree, start with nids, put together cc oriented ones and make the pointy bits metallic. That would be a pretty good start.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

thats also how i saw them myself.


----------

